# 6 month old Duprasi, Abingdon



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Contact/organisation details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: With foster carer in Abingdon
Number of groups: 1

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Duprasi
Sex: Male
Age(s): 6 months
Name(s): George

Neutered: No
De-flea'ed: N/A
Wormed: N/A
Vaccinated: N/A

Reason for rehoming: Previous owner is moving and George can't go with him
Temperament: Very friendly
Medical problems: None
Neutering - Where applicable, animals should be neutered unless for medical reasons. Can this be guaranteed?: Not applicable for this species.

Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Has the animal been assessed?: Yes
Transport available: Local or transport run can be requested.

Other: George is a rarer species of gerbil, and has been well loved by his previous owner. He deserves a home where he will get the same amount of attention to which he is accustomed. George is more exotic then other types of rodents but due to his friendly temperament he would make an ideal pet for someone who is new to these animals.

Ready to go after 23rd July.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww he is adorable. 
I've wanted one of these for ages!
I'm nowhere near Abingdon though.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

George is now reserved pending transport


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww hope it gets sorted and George enjoys his new home.

I didn't get my adoption form filled in in time  My mum was ill and in hosp so didn't have chance to get it sorted.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Aawww hope it gets sorted and George enjoys his new home.
> 
> I didn't get my adoption form filled in in time  My mum was ill and in hosp so didn't have chance to get it sorted.


Aww don't worry hun, you can always still fill it in, in case we have anything else come in?

Hope your Mum gets better soon xx


----------

